# I am interested in a very very attractive and popular guy at my college



## *Jessica* (2 mo ago)

There is one guy at my school who I have been checking out a lot ever since he started here about a month ago, and he immediately became really popular among lots of girls, largely because of his looks.
He really is amazingly good-looking, and I notice all the time that girls fawn over him and flirt with him, and whenever we are waiting for a class to begin there will always be at least 1-2 girls who come up and hit on him, sit next to him, act shy and excited and all of that, and I often see girls staring at him, asking him out and acting all in love with him;
it happens on a regular basis to some degree every day when I see him, so it is something that I have noticed a lot.
I have always wanted to approach him in some way, but I always get shy when I see him, and I feel like I cannot really find any good opportunity to be alone with him.
Do you know what I can do here?


----------



## Andy1001 (Jun 29, 2016)

Turn up at his apartment naked. 
Bring beer.


----------



## Tdbo (Sep 8, 2019)

*Jessica* said:


> There is one guy at my school who I have been checking out a lot ever since he started here about a month ago, and he immediately became really popular among lots of girls, largely because of his looks.
> He really is amazingly good-looking, and I notice all the time that girls fawn over him and flirt with him, and whenever we are waiting for a class to begin there will always be at least 1-2 girls who come up and hit on him, sit next to him, act shy and excited and all of that, and I often see girls staring at him, asking him out and acting all in love with him;
> it happens on a regular basis to some degree every day when I see him, so it is something that I have noticed a lot.
> I have always wanted to approach him in some way, but I always get shy when I see him, and I feel like I cannot really find any good opportunity to be alone with him.
> Do you know what I can do here?


Flirt with him, introduce yourself, drop all your stuff in front of him, trip in front of him..........
Hopefully, you get the idea.


----------



## DownByTheRiver (Jul 2, 2020)

*Jessica* said:


> There is one guy at my school who I have been checking out a lot ever since he started here about a month ago, and he immediately became really popular among lots of girls, largely because of his looks.
> He really is amazingly good-looking, and I notice all the time that girls fawn over him and flirt with him, and whenever we are waiting for a class to begin there will always be at least 1-2 girls who come up and hit on him, sit next to him, act shy and excited and all of that, and I often see girls staring at him, asking him out and acting all in love with him;
> it happens on a regular basis to some degree every day when I see him, so it is something that I have noticed a lot.
> I have always wanted to approach him in some way, but I always get shy when I see him, and I feel like I cannot really find any good opportunity to be alone with him.
> Do you know what I can do here?


Your best bet here is to set yourself aside from the fawning masses by ignoring him. Guys that age certainly will take advantage of being able to get women without any effort, but one of these days, he will likely tire of it and wish he could use his male instincts for once and be the pursuer. He's more likely to pursue someone who isn't chasing him like Pepe Le Pew when that day comes -- but alas, that day is likely some years into the future, because right now, he's young and hot and horny and living the life, a life he's likely not going to want to give up to be faithful to someone. 

My advice is don't even look his way or smile at him. If he happens to have some strong attraction (physical) to you over other women, he'll let you know. At your ages, he's not going to be looking for a keeper. He's having too much fun. You don't need to be one of his castaways. Maybe circle back around in, oh, 10 years.


----------



## *Jessica* (2 mo ago)

DownByTheRiver said:


> Your best bet here is to set yourself aside from the fawning masses by ignoring him. Guys that age certainly will take advantage of being able to get women without any effort, but one of these days, he will likely tire of it and wish he could use his male instincts for once and be the pursuer. He's more likely to pursue someone who isn't chasing him like Pepe Le Pew when that day comes -- but alas, that day is likely some years into the future, because right now, he's young and hot and horny and living the life, a life he's likely not going to want to give up to be faithful to someone.
> 
> My advice is don't even look his way or smile at him. If he happens to have some strong attraction (physical) to you over other women, he'll let you know. At your ages, he's not going to be looking for a keeper. He's having too much fun. You don't need to be one of his castaways. Maybe circle back around in, oh, 10 years.


I have been thinking a bit about that, but at the same time I always feel tempted to approach him.
But then I also realise that I will most likely get dumped very quickly.

I have been thinking a bit about maybe tempting him without approaching him, likeby pretending to adjust different parts of my clothes, or playing with my hair while I am maybe giving him brief glances, and things like that.
I will think about that, haha.

I do know that guys think that I am cute and attractive, so that feels positive at least.


----------



## DownByTheRiver (Jul 2, 2020)

*Jessica* said:


> I have been thinking a bit about that, but at the same time I always feel tempted to approach him.
> But then I also realise that I will most likely get dumped very quickly.
> 
> I have been thinking a bit about maybe tempting him without approaching him, likeby pretending to adjust different parts of my clothes, or playing with my hair while I am maybe giving him brief glances, and things like that.
> ...


I mean, he has eyes, and also a brain, so if he's used to women falling all over him, he has seen this type behavior over and over and is on to it already. As long as you are not going to get hung up on him and are realistic, I guess best bet is to find out some way if you have any common interests such as sports interests, music, because that might get his attention. He's still going to sample women for some years now, though. 

I had a big crush on a very attractive guy that really never ended. I know the temptation. I did know him for years off and on at least, saw him intermittently. But it never became a real relationship. But it depends on the individual. Some come to really not like women throwing themselves at them, which I never did with mine, but I felt like it. I made a safe space for him so he knew he could talk to me without it becoming a scene or something. 
And he was a gentleman and tried not to hurt women, but they hurt themselves flailing themselves at him. 

I've also known guys who really had all the women they could handle and were just burnt out on it. But that takes some years. If you will be satisfied with just fleeting contact, go for it, but don't let yourself get hung up and hoping for any commitment anytime in the near future or for someone who will even take time to stay in regular contact, because these hot guys are busy and since they have all the choices in the world, unless they are an exceptional person, they don't need to even do the bare minimum in the way of communication to get what they want. A whole lot of guys that young, school age, are simply not going to be ready to commit to anyone, no matter HOW attractive or unattractive they are, for some years. Whatever you do, keep your other social life going and do not start focusing on this guy to the exclusion of others or you will end up wasting a lot of time and social opportunities. Date around.


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

*Jessica* said:


> I have been thinking a bit about that, but at the same time I always feel tempted to approach him.
> But then I also realise that I will most likely get dumped very quickly.


Correct, you need to be what he can't have to pull him from all the attention of the other ladies.



> I have been thinking a bit about maybe tempting him without approaching him, likeby pretending to adjust different parts of my clothes,


Yes.



> or playing with my hair while I am maybe giving him brief glances, and things like that.


This one is too obvious.


----------



## SunCMars (Feb 29, 2016)

Better to find an average looking guy with above average talents.

I am sure he will appreciate you more.

................................................................................

If getting laid with Mr. Attractive, is what you want (sex), then somewhat follow @Andy1001's advice. 

I see no harm in hooking up with him, provided you do not really get hooked into him.

Just know, you will be one of many. 
Can you deal with that?


----------



## *Jessica* (2 mo ago)

DownByTheRiver said:


> I mean, he has eyes, and also a brain, so if he's used to women falling all over him, he has seen this type behavior over and over and is on to it already. As long as you are not going to get hung up on him and are realistic, I guess best bet is to find out some way if you have any common interests such as sports interests, music, because that might get his attention. He's still going to sample women for some years now, though.
> 
> I had a big crush on a very attractive guy that really never ended. I know the temptation. I did know him for years off and on at least, saw him intermittently. But it never became a real relationship. But it depends on the individual. Some come to really not like women throwing themselves at them, which I never did with mine, but I felt like it. I made a safe space for him so he knew he could talk to me without it becoming a scene or something.
> And he was a gentleman and tried not to hurt women, but they hurt themselves flailing themselves at him.
> ...


Yeah, I mean it is sort of intimidating just how easy it seems to be for him.
I have seen girls come up and sit down close beside him and started flirting, and girls who have winked at him and given him their numbers, and then at the same time there will usually be other girls who gaze at him or give him a lot of lovestruck glances.
I also overheard a girl last week who got a yes from him when she asked him if he wanted to "watch movies" with her that weekend during the evening, so, well...
I guess it is best to not get my hopes up too much too quickly.


----------



## DownByTheRiver (Jul 2, 2020)

*Jessica* said:


> Yeah, I mean it is sort of intimidating just how easy it seems to be for him.
> I have seen girls come up and sit down close beside him and started flirting, and girls who have winked at him and given him their numbers, and then at the same time there will usually be other girls who gaze at him or give him a lot of lovestruck glances.
> I also overheard a girl last week who got a yes from him when she asked him if he wanted to "watch movies" with her that weekend during the evening, so, well...
> I guess it is best to not get my hopes up too much too quickly.


Right. He said "yes" to the one who straight up invited him over to netflix and chill. He's not wasting time because he doesn't have to, sadly.


----------



## hamadryad (Aug 30, 2020)

Something tells me that there will be a lot of buildup, tons of dry runs and practice, then a huge let down when he tells you he's into dycks more than chicks...😆

All kidding aside, it takes a very strong and confident woman to be able to be with a guy that gets a lot of attention. Just be careful what you wish for and good luck. .


----------



## *Jessica* (2 mo ago)

DownByTheRiver said:


> Right. He said "yes" to the one who straight up invited him over to netflix and chill. He's not wasting time because he doesn't have to, sadly.


Yes, that is one intimidating part - he and the girl were both flirty to each other, and made a bit of physical contact while they talked (I think that he put his hand on her waist a few times, and she seemed to just took that as a huge compliment), so I am pretty dang sure that they had sex.
And considering how he can just stand back and say yes to dates like this, it makes me strongly suspect that he switches girls a lot.


----------



## Anastasia6 (May 28, 2017)

So you are interested in him because he's good looking?
Does that mean you are equally good looking?

You seem very shallow which means you are easy prey for a good looking guy to use you.

Try finding men with redeeming qualities. Hint it usually isn't the uber good looking ones.


----------



## DownByTheRiver (Jul 2, 2020)

*Jessica* said:


> Yes, that is one intimidating part - he and the girl were both flirty to each other, and made a bit of physical contact while they talked (I think that he put his hand on her waist a few times, and she seemed to just took that as a huge compliment), so I am pretty dang sure that they had sex.
> And considering how he can just stand back and say yes to dates like this, it makes me strongly suspect that he switches girls a lot.


Sure he does, because he's young and it's the time for him to do that if he's ever going to.


----------



## ccpowerslave (Nov 21, 2020)

Wear a short skirt, sit next to him. Drop your pencil on purpose. Stand up and say, “Oh my, I seem to have dropped my pencil!” Bend down in front of him and pick it up.

Pure class, however the chance this work is largely dependent on how hot you are.


----------



## *Jessica* (2 mo ago)

ccpowerslave said:


> Wear a short skirt, sit next to him. Drop your pencil on purpose. Stand up and say, “Oh my, I seem to have dropped my pencil!” Bend down in front of him and pick it up.
> 
> Pure class, however the chance this work is largely dependent on how hot you are.


Haha, well I would say I am probably considered maybe 8/10 by most guys, and a bit more by some guys.

Maybe I will try something that will turn him on in that way;
it does feel tempting to go for the hook-up part with him, since I am mostly interested in his looks at the moment.


----------



## ccpowerslave (Nov 21, 2020)

*Jessica* said:


> Haha, well I would say I am probably considered maybe 8/10 by most guys, and a bit more by some guys.
> 
> Maybe I will try something that will turn him on in that way;
> it does feel tempting to go for the hook-up part with him, since I am mostly interested in his looks at the moment.


I mean you could be more direct and bag that man candy. That is the pretty direct but not dragging him right out of class to the bathroom.


----------



## Andy1001 (Jun 29, 2016)

Look @*Jessica* you have developed a crush on this guy and you are imagining yourself as the woman who will win his heart and make him forget all the other hot chicks who are orbiting him. 
You won’t. Believe me you won’t. 
He’s having the time of his life and he’s going to make the most of it. 
And he’s right!


----------



## *Jessica* (2 mo ago)

ccpowerslave said:


> I mean you could be more direct and bag that man candy. That is the pretty direct but not dragging him right out of class to the bathroom.


The most direct move I have seen from a girl on him so far is when I noticed a girl practically dragging him into a resting room, which is intended as resting place for students.
They locked the door when I was standing quite close to it around a corner, and I could just barely hear them kiss and laugh softly to each other, and it felt quite intrusive to stand there and hear everything, so I left quite quickly after that.

If this is something that he does regularly, then I will probably feel a bit "invisible" even if I do sleep with him.


----------



## DownByTheRiver (Jul 2, 2020)

*Jessica* said:


> Haha, well I would say I am probably considered maybe 8/10 by most guys, and a bit more by some guys.
> 
> Maybe I will try something that will turn him on in that way;
> it does feel tempting to go for the hook-up part with him, since I am mostly interested in his looks at the moment.


Just be prepared because if he's getting laid a lot and not having to put forth any effort he's going to be crap in bed and expecting you to do everything.


----------



## snowbum (Dec 14, 2021)

You’ll be a hit and quit. Ic that’s your thing go for it. Is this a prestige thing? You don’t think hooking up with a guy banging lots of chicks as gross? I get casual dating but this seems like a meaningless hook up. Whatever floats your boat. It’s not going anywhere.


----------



## snowbum (Dec 14, 2021)

Dude seems like a man *****. What a great guy, not. Oh, and there’s always disease to consider.


----------



## *Jessica* (2 mo ago)

DownByTheRiver said:


> Just be prepared because if he's getting laid a lot and not having to put forth any effort he's going to be crap in bed and expecting you to do everything.


One of my friends in school once told me that a guy like him probably often just lies on his back and gets ridden, and lies and watches the girl get orgasms without him doing anything at all, other than maybe groping her a bit or something like that.


----------



## snowbum (Dec 14, 2021)

Guys laying there aren’t very satisfying. You want dead fish sex with a player? Why? Prestige?


----------



## Andy1001 (Jun 29, 2016)

DownByTheRiver said:


> Just be prepared because if he's getting laid a lot and not having to put forth any effort he's going to be crap in bed and expecting you to do everything.


Don’t bet on it. 
With all the practice he’s getting he could be great in bed.


----------



## ccpowerslave (Nov 21, 2020)

I don’t think there’s anything wrong with a woman who wants to hit it and quit it. If it was a guy, then whatever, no big deal. She knows what she wants so as long as there’s no illusion about what is happening with that, then why not (use protection).


----------



## *Jessica* (2 mo ago)

ccpowerslave said:


> I don’t think there’s anything wrong with a woman who wants to hit it and quit it. If it was a guy, then whatever, no big deal. She knows what she wants so as long as there’s no illusion about what is happening with that, then why not (use protection).


It is very tempting for sure, haha.
I think I will have to give it a try tomorrow, when I see him in school.


----------



## DownByTheRiver (Jul 2, 2020)

*Jessica* said:


> One of my friends in school once told me that a guy like him probably often just lies on his back and gets ridden, and lies and watches the girl get orgasms without him doing anything at all, other than maybe groping her a bit or something like that.


That may be the case. Unless he's trying to make a reputation for himself.


----------



## DownByTheRiver (Jul 2, 2020)

Andy1001 said:


> Don’t bet on it.
> With all the practice he’s getting he could be great in bed.


What I have found is that the really good looking guys who don't have to work to get women mostly are crap in bed because they just don't do anything. They are served. But the big exception is if they are trying to project an image of being good in bed. So like if they're the kind of guy that people are going to talk about and the people they're sleeping with are linked up with people they might actually be interested in, then they may be good in bed. But they won't be good in bed with everybody, only key people. If they consider someone a nothing burger, they will just take.


----------



## *Jessica* (2 mo ago)

DownByTheRiver said:


> What I have found is that the really good looking guys who don't have to work to get women mostly are crap in bed because they just don't do anything. They are served. But the big exception is if they are trying to project an image of being good in bed. So like if they're the kind of guy that people are going to talk about and the people they're sleeping with are linked up with people they might actually be interested in, then they may be good in bed. But they won't be good in bed with everybody, only key people. If they consider someone a nothing burger, they will just take.


In which ways do they usually just take?
I did hear from a friend that a guy like him apparently drove the girls he slept with crazy without even doing anything at all.


----------



## DownByTheRiver (Jul 2, 2020)

*Jessica* said:


> In which ways do they usually just take?
> I did hear from a friend that a guy like him apparently drove the girls he slept with crazy without even doing anything at all.


I guess that would depend on his personality whether he could thrill the women that way. 

It's more or less like you said, getting a bj or having a woman do all the work on top. You'll have to find out what kind of guy he is and see if he actually has anything charming besides just looks.


----------



## *Jessica* (2 mo ago)

DownByTheRiver said:


> I guess that would depend on his personality whether he could thrill the women that way.
> 
> It's more or less like you said, getting a bj or having a woman do all the work on top. You'll have to find out what kind of guy he is and see if he actually has anything charming besides just looks.


He seems very confident around girls who flirt with him.
Sometimes he can briefly embrace a girl who sits next to him and move his finger around her belly button, I guess as a kind of flirty tease, or put his hands on their waist or hips when they talk to him.
They always seem to respond super-positively to those things, from what I have seen.


----------



## DownByTheRiver (Jul 2, 2020)

*Jessica* said:


> He seems very confident around girls who flirt with him.
> Sometimes he can briefly embrace a girl who sits next to him and move his finger around her belly button, I guess as a kind of flirty tease, or put his hands on their waist or hips when they talk to him.
> They always seem to respond super-positively to those things, from what I have seen.


He just sounds like he's focused on physical which at his age is pretty normal.


----------



## UpsideDownWorld11 (Feb 14, 2018)

ccpowerslave said:


> Wear a short skirt, sit next to him. Drop your pencil on purpose. Stand up and say, “Oh my, I seem to have dropped my pencil!” Bend down in front of him and pick it up.
> 
> Pure class, however the chance this work is largely dependent on how hot you are.


Waving your butt in the air and thereby wafting their scent works for cats in heat... It brings all the boys to the yard. Same idea here should work sufficiently.


----------



## *Jessica* (2 mo ago)

DownByTheRiver said:


> He just sounds like he's focused on physical which at his age is pretty normal.


I would definitely enjoy having some quick fun with him, so I will see what I do tomorrow, haha.
Maybe I will decide to hit on him a lot after all, or maybe I will try to get his attention first.


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

ccpowerslave said:


> Wear a short skirt, sit next to him. Drop your pencil on purpose. Stand up and say, “Oh my, I seem to have dropped my pencil!” Bend down in front of him and pick it up.
> 
> Pure class, however the chance this work is largely dependent on how hot you are.


Hahaha 



*Jessica* said:


> If this is something that he does regularly, then I will probably feel a bit "invisible" even if I do sleep with him.


That's why I'm suggesting if you want to stand out, don't be the crowd.
What do _you_ have that he can't get from all the other girls throwing themselves at him feet first?


----------



## DownByTheRiver (Jul 2, 2020)

*Jessica* said:


> I would definitely enjoy having some quick fun with him, so I will see what I do tomorrow, haha.
> Maybe I will decide to hit on him a lot after all, or maybe I will try to get his attention first.


Just from a couple of things you said it sounds like he just likes the direct approach and just likes to sort of have a guaranteed sex situation. Let us know what happens.


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

*Jessica* said:


> There is one guy at my school who I have been checking out a lot ever since he started here about a month ago, and he immediately became really popular among lots of girls, largely because of his looks.
> He really is amazingly good-looking, and I notice all the time that girls fawn over him and flirt with him, and whenever we are waiting for a class to begin there will always be at least 1-2 girls who come up and hit on him, sit next to him, act shy and excited and all of that, and I often see girls staring at him, asking him out and acting all in love with him;
> it happens on a regular basis to some degree every day when I see him, so it is something that I have noticed a lot.
> I have always wanted to approach him in some way, but I always get shy when I see him, and I feel like I cannot really find any good opportunity to be alone with him.
> Do you know what I can do here?


Try a letter. You never know. It doesn't seem like you are confident enough to challenge the women pursuing him.

You might get his interest through a letter, as in, an old school, written on paper, letter.


----------



## ccpowerslave (Nov 21, 2020)

ConanHub said:


> Try a letter. You never know. It doesn't seem like you are confident enough to challenge the women pursuing him.
> 
> You might get his interest through a letter, as in, an old school, written on paper, letter.


_I’m glad you are in my class
I like to check out your ass

Get with me
No one can take you higher

Than all these tramps in class
My +**{^% is fire

🔥 xoxo_


----------



## Corgi Mum (10 mo ago)

Andy1001 said:


> Don’t bet on it.
> With all the practice he’s getting he could be great in bed.


DownByTheRiver is right, the guys like this tend to be lousy. He's not getting practice in doing anything right when he's got women fawning over him and ooohing and ahhhing at his every move whether they're enjoying it or not. All he has to do is show up and have an erection.


----------



## Tiddytok5 (8 mo ago)

Do you think that you can handle possible rejection from him? Do you feel like you can handle a strictly casual relationship with him, or do you usually catch feelings?


If you feel as though you can handle the situation appropriately ....

Catch him alone, and be direct with him..


Tell him that you want to have physical relations with him.


Catch him alone just in case he rejects you.


Can you handle rejection and him possibly spreading the word around that you hit on him? Can you handle it if him and others made fun of you or cracked jokes about you??


Can you handle him perhaps laughing in your face because he may think that you're not on his level?



Suppose you two do the deed and he tells people and before you know it it's all over campus?

Can you handle possible humiliation and embarrassment? 

Or would you just quit school, or switch to virtual??


----------



## Bobby5000 (Oct 19, 2011)

But why do you want to go after him given the competition. I have a family member like that, quite popular, we'd go to see him and some woman would invariably show up to "say hi." We had a computer problems around the holiday and sure enough a lady came over to help and we didn't need to wait 45 minutes. I sometimes false bad for the women who approach him. We're at a football game, and sure enough there's a girl who starts making conversation, he's pleasant but after a couple of minutes says hope they win too, great meeting you. 

Many such people are nice but you will have to be willing to deal with the competition, as opposed to meeting a nice guy, maybe lesser looks and not as smooth, but probably far more appreciative.


----------



## She'sStillGotIt (Jul 30, 2016)

*Jessica* said:


> _*I have always wanted to approach him in some way, but I always get shy when I see him, and I feel like I cannot really find any good opportunity to be alone with him.*_
> *Do you know what I can do here?*


LOL...honestly? Avoid him like the plague.

Unless he's so mind-numbingly stupid that he's completely *clueless *as to his looks and how he can literally get any female he wants, then *I would avoid him like the plague.* And be honest - the only reason you want to approach him is _because_ of his looks, not because you find him to be a goodhearted person or your intellectual equal - it's because he's hot and that's why you're attracted to him. You and every other female on the planet. And don't think that just because you're very attractive that's somehow going to tip the scales in your favor and he'll want to be loyal just to you, because there's ALWAYS going to be a shiny new toy just around the corner that he won't be able to resist no matter HOW attractive you are.

If you're just looking for some fun and don't mind being yet another notch on this guy's over-used belt, then get in line and wait for your turn (and make sure to have an appt. set up at your local STD clinic after he drops you for the next one). You're fooling yourself if you think YOU'RE going to be that special one who makes him fall in love with you to the point where he chooses to turn his back on all the other women constantly orbiting him for the rest of his born days. You actually have a better chance of shaking hands with Jesus than you do of *that* happening.

I'm just being realistic. If you're good with just being another one of his shiny toys, then go for it. Just manage your expectations (to zero), that's all.


----------



## ReformedHubby (Jan 9, 2013)

I think you should sit this one out OP. I kind of hope he isn't interested in you because I don't think you sound like the kind of woman that wants to just hook up with him and be done with it. From the way you write about him it sounds like you're crushing on him really hard. I just see this going very very badly for you. I wouldn't want you to end up in a situation where you are starry eyed and your head is in the clouds after hooking up, and he is like, "Next!" You are definitely not going to be okay with that. Just be prepared for that.

I don't want to be all doom and gloom though. I disagree with those that assume he would be a lousy lay because he is good looking and desired. People say the same thing about extremely attractive women, and that simply isn't the case at all. So while I do think you will be disappointed if you move forward , I don't necessarily think you won't enjoy the moment. I would say more to talk you out of it, but I think if you had the opportunity you would do it no matter what anyone says, so just be careful, and protect yourself. By protect yourself I mean your health (no unsafe sex) and your heart.


----------



## BigDaddyNY (May 19, 2021)

*Jessica* said:


> Haha, well I would say I am probably considered maybe 8/10 by most guys, and a bit more by some guys.
> 
> Maybe I will try something that will turn him on in that way;
> it does feel tempting to go for the hook-up part with him, since I am mostly interested in his looks at the moment.


If you are really an 8 out of 10 and in college I'm surprised you lack the self confidence to go after this guy.

Then you have to ask yourself, do you really want to date a guy that constantly has other women stumbling over themselves to get to him, hitting on him and giving him their number? If that is happening it would seem very out of character for a college guy to not eat that up and play the field that is wide open to him. What kind of relationship do you want with him?

Also ask yourself if part of why you are interested in him is because everyone else seems to want him too.


----------



## D0nnivain (Mar 13, 2021)

It depends on what you want. If you think you are going to be able to get this guy to settle down with you & be your loving monogamous BF, you are barking up the wrong tree. He can have his pick & right now college is a smorgasbord. 

I used to love guys like that in college, but I was what most people would call a female player. I loved the hunt & wanted nothing to do with monogamy. Before, the morals police jump all over me, I was not having sex with my "conquests". 

Anyway, the key to a guy like that is to be opposite. Your opening line needs to be an insult of sorts. At that age, I could get almost any man I wanted simply by telling him I disliked whatever sports team was emblazoned on the short he was wearing at the time. I was able to back up my declaration that "the [team] sucks" by pointing to some statistic about the team & contrasting that team's record to a rival's record. If you don't have that kind of "game" this guy may not be somebody whose attention you can command at this point.


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

Just a stray thought.

You might want to be aware of your perceived status and character as well.

Aiming to be one of many notches on a players Wang does not lend itself to being attractive to other men who might otherwise be worth your time.

I skipped a very large number of women who were behaving like this guy's harem when I was single.

I found algae slightly more intelligent and better company.


----------



## oldshirt (Apr 1, 2017)

*Jessica* said:


> I have been thinking a bit about that, but at the same time I always feel tempted to approach him.
> But then I also realise that I will most likely get dumped very quickly.
> 
> I have been thinking a bit about maybe tempting him without approaching him, likeby pretending to adjust different parts of my clothes, or playing with my hair while I am maybe giving him brief glances, and things like that.
> I will think about that, haha.



girls notice girls doing that kind of stuff, guys don’t.

if he’s as good looking and popular as you say he is, you are simply going to have to up your girl game and be better looking and more engaging with him on an interpersonal level.

you can show up at his place naked with beer and that will get his attention and perhaps even a hook up or ONS. Maybe even be a FWB for awhile. That part is easy. 

But to be a BF and GF you are gonna have to be in at least his league in looks and outplay the other girls.

In most actual couples, the female is comparatively better looking than the male to where he has to pursue and hit on her.

if some guy is good looking enough to be a JC Penny’s underwear model, then you’re going to need to be in the Gucci or Versace model league.


----------



## Evinrude58 (Jun 16, 2014)

*Jessica* said:


> There is one guy at my school who I have been checking out a lot ever since he started here about a month ago, and he immediately became really popular among lots of girls, largely because of his looks.
> He really is amazingly good-looking, and I notice all the time that girls fawn over him and flirt with him, and whenever we are waiting for a class to begin there will always be at least 1-2 girls who come up and hit on him, sit next to him, act shy and excited and all of that, and I often see girls staring at him, asking him out and acting all in love with him;
> it happens on a regular basis to some degree every day when I see him, so it is something that I have noticed a lot.
> I have always wanted to approach him in some way, but I always get shy when I see him, and I feel like I cannot really find any good opportunity to be alone with him.
> Do you know what I can do here?


So which class do we take together?


----------



## LATERILUS79 (Apr 1, 2021)

Evinrude58 said:


> So which class do we take together?


Evinrude wins the internet today.


----------



## Evinrude58 (Jun 16, 2014)

I guess she got shy and doesn’t want to tell me….. shucks. I had big plans for us.😋


----------



## CraigBesuden (Jun 20, 2019)

ConanHub said:


> Just a stray thought.
> 
> You might want to be aware of your perceived status and character as well.
> 
> ...


Hmmm.

As a matter of strategy, maybe you should go after the second most attractive guy that the other girls are all ignoring. When that ends, you might have made the other guy jealous and get your chance with both.


----------



## Evinrude58 (Jun 16, 2014)

Now that is a Blackadder style “cunning plan”.
I like it


----------

